# Friday Pictures!!!



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, I'll get it started. Hope to see lots of nice pics before the world ends 
A rainbow on Lake Tahoe
More bird pictures


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

That Owl is really cool !!!!! Very nice capture,
Nothing from me this friday, been 2 busy, but that changes, Im on Vacation for 2 weeks, Ahhhyeee!!!!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Windstorm damage Wed. night in Utopia


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Happy Jesus Birthday Party
Son & his best friend at the zoo


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Something I have been working on, just about finished.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Went to see Robert Earl Keen's Christmas show at the Majestic Theater Wednesday evening. Had a ball! First time I've ever seen him use stage decorations and props...









East Houston Street from on top of the Majestic Marquee.









The courtyard at Bohanon's









Stage set. Robert dressed as Henry XIII, Bill Whitbeck was a Dicken character, others dressed as Bing Crosby, an Elf and one of the 3 Wise Men. Of course the obligatory box of tampons, Marlboro lights and Salem lights...

I still prefer seeing him at Floore's, but it was a fun show.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Not a bad semester...
A "small" bottle of Chivas...
New coffee table book...


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Fallow*

White Fallow


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

A few from key west.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

The wife and I celebrating our 14 year anniversary at Taste of Texas.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*Poor Man's Zoom*

8 mega pixel high def cell phone camera focused through 12x Nikon bino at 200 yards.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My son Trey will be 25 Christmas eve, pictured my oldest and mom, holding him a few days old. 


They grow up quick, Penni and Trey 


My Momma pic taken about 48


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

This morning's view from the office window


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Just a few of my boys, some food, and boat!
Happy holidays! My last day at work for the year!!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Some chicken jalapeño wraps on the grill.








A couple of pictures from a surf fishing trip in Matagorda.
















Kayaking some back lakes in Indianola.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

The "comments" on the right made me LOL, I have an even better one, but it won't pass the "keep it clean".


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A few more pics from my South Africa trip last week (My son had a beach wedding there). The last picture was at the wedding reception, the old man (me) was giving some words of wisdom to the new groom. He is my one and only child... I love him LOTS!!!

By the way, all of these photos were taken with my iPhone 4s... I think it takes pretty good pics!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Soapeddler said:


> Went to see Robert Earl Keen's Christmas show at the Majestic Theater Wednesday evening. Had a ball! First time I've ever seen him use stage decorations and props...
> 
> View attachment 560413
> 
> ...


 oh, you had one of them fancy seating boxes, huh  me and the wife took her mom to see him, had some awesome seats, about 20th row center stage. she really likes him but can't do that dance hall scene. i really liked the sit down laid back feeling of the concert but of course there were guys who thought it was floore's or gruene and were cussing, talking way to loud and spilling beer all over the place. i sound like the grumpiest 29 yo REK fan but i would love to see a concert where he doesn't sing road goes on forever, ****** honeymoon and all those other songs that get sooooooo oooolllllddddd. still had a great time.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

New Christmas present!!
Ugly Christmas Sweater winner!!!
Then....
And now...

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bill that vase is awesome!! 

The Majestic Theater; I haven't been there since the 60's when I was a kid. Saw You Only Live Twice there.

TH


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Jammin in the jungle with my little wild cat....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Turned this.....









Into this.....came out pretty good.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Phillipeno BBQ pit... And preferred cooking wood.lol...


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*Cell phone looking through night vision*

First one is daytime
Second is same view, but 6am (very dark) - notice the IR flashlight beam shining in the sky - it was too bright to take a pic with it shining on the ground, but invisible to the eye.
Last is cell phone looking through night vision looking through binoculars.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The view from my designated sittin spot.... Under the mango tree beside the lava rock... That's where she put me....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pics everyone. Hitting it early this Friday. 

Forgot what this one is..

Ancho Honey Glazed Salmon, Black Bean Sauce w/ Jalapeno Crema

Paneed Pork Lion 

Mango Haberno Feech topped with corn relish

Red/ Yellow Gazpacho w/ Seared Sea Scallops

Chicken Lasagna Soup

Have a great Christmas and New Years !!

Dave


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

NOOOO DAVE! Its only 10 am.....LOL!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Phillipeno lunch.. Parrot fish. We put those in our aquarium .... Brother in law Jody .... Cooked em between the lava rocks...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

A snowman pepper mill I made this week









Saw this guy this week and had a chuckle at his sign


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

a couple from the ranch
and my beautiful wife got me a early Christmas gift...FRAGEEEELLLAAAAYYYY!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

What happens after rich American buys 24 liters of red horse beer.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:brew:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Great pics 2Coolers! Hope y'all have a very merry and safe Christmas!

Daddy\Daughter date last Saturday. Went to see the Nutcracker in Austin...50th anniversary for the show.

1) Said I'd take her anywhere she wanted to eat - she picked Schlotsky's!
2) Ballet Austin is where I thought we were supposed to be - wrong! That's where they train the dancers - we were supposed to be at the Long Center.
3) My princess posing with downtown in background
4) Us!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*Germany*

Had several people who like the photos last week, so here are a few more.

The Alps

1906 Cable Car in Heidelberg. on top of this large hill, was a hotel, several houses two which had 300'+ tall communications towers and a US military installation along with some very nice hiking trails.

Heidelberg Castle built and rebuilt over hundreds of years starting in 1476. The walls are up to 21 feet thick. The castle is very ornate and houses the worlds largest wine cask which had pumps delivering wine up to the pub room.

Lazy German Cows

Beautiful gardens are everywhere.

A typical town with cafe's and shops, note that pedestrians and vehicles coexist and share the roads. Buildings have shops on the first floor and apartments or housing on the upper floors.

Truly a beautiful country with a lot of history.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

My 2 1/2 year old grandson Eli on Santa's lap. Daughter said he ran over and jumped right up in Santa's lap. lol


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice pics everyone!

Merry Christmas to you and yours...i'm out of here!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> very nice pics everyone!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and yours...i'm out of here!


X2 will be hitting the road in a few. Everyone be safe.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*More Germany*

Funky speed limit signs. This one means end 80 kph and that you can go faster.

Old Porsche like I used to drive, lots of neat cars old and new that you don't see in the States.

Tallest church in the world located in ULM. Built over several hundred years. This is a very pretty and ornate church. It has stained glass windows that are over 100 feet tall. Climbed to the bell tower about 560 steps up a very narrow spiral staircase. You could go all the way up to 768 steps up, but it is a real work out. People walk much more in Europe than we do here. I don't know how many miles I walked, but I enjoyed it. Europe is very pedestrian oriented.

The Autobahn in a rent a car. Yes, it is legal and I was getting passed like I was sitting still. Those Germans can drive! They have speed cameras here and there, but the roads are good and traffic moves along well even in rush hour. They do not have too many hi-way patrol cars, they seem to put their emphasis on safety not revenue.

A cool tavern restaurant in the cellar of a building built in the 1500's. Had a great steak and some good whiskey.

Crossing into Austria headed to Zugspitze for the cable car ride to the top.

Incredible scenery everywhere. Everything was very clean and the people were very pleasant. I'll be back someday.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The love of my life... Jocelyn....


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Couple family pics. He loves dogs...but still hates Santa!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*One more..*

Starting him early!:bounce:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Nice pics everyone. Hitting it early this Friday.
> 
> Forgot what this one is..
> 
> ...


Looks good . . . as usual . . . wg


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*Germany and Austria*

The Zugspitze cable car lift.

Nice lake with some very cold water.

View from the top

Cable car descending the mountain

Weather research station confirms that it is quite cold. Brrrr.

Coming down the mountain. A vast majority of those trees are strait as an arrow and 100 plus feet tall.

Dornier aviation museum. Very interesting lots of history that is relevant to both the USA from war time forward and aviation in general.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

sorry i couldnt help but chuckle


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*Those crazy German's*

A few cars.

The first electric hybrid designed by Porsche way back when the automobile was a new technology.

The Porsche factory in Stuttgart on the right. The Closest one can come to picking up their new Porsche from the factory (dealer on the left). Photo taken from the New Porsche museum.

Old and new. At the time, I did not know, but I believe this car was on the way to the historic car show I posted last week.

I knew a smart car was good for something. 

John Deere German style

A motorcycle trailer that allows you to take Fido along for the ride.

Something you will likely not see in the States.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*The last one*

I'll dedicate this one to Captain Dave for all those times he teases us with his great looking food.

There was a great variety of food types available. Everything I tried was very high quality and served with care and pride. The salads were incredible. I did sometimes have to seek out good American Bourbon as it was not always readily available. Water was often served wiz gaz (carbonated). Had some good wine, many different types of bread and some good steaks and seafood. The breakfasts were different than what we are used to. Fresh juices, a variety of meats, cheeses, boiled eggs and hot tea.

This wine cask Heidelberg was built in 1750 and holds 228,000 liters (approximately 57,000 gallons) of wine. I did not realize how much wine Germany produces, but there are vineyards everywhere. In the old days, they drank wine, which was not very high quality, but they drank it just the same because of the lack of purified drinking water. Notice the young lady in the photo for size reference.

Germany has great bakeries on almost every corner. The bread is unlike anything you will buy here and you will soon realize why bread was so important to the diets of our ancestors. I did my best to eat my way through the country. No chains, no fast food, just small locally owned restaurants. The food was wonderful and there were some incredible deserts.

I wish I had taken more food photos, but sometimes I was just to excited and forgot. I'll try to do better next time.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday's everyone


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

My Colorado trip. 
Crocs and socks don't work to well up here.









There was 16 inches of snow in two days.









The view from the cabin.









I'll post more pictures when I get home. I'm still up here now.

Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My daughters show goat and lamb for this year. Hope she does well!


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

On The Hook said:


> The Zugspitze cable car lift.
> 
> Nice lake with some very cold water.
> 
> ...


I've been to almost every place you've show during my time in Pfronten, Fussen, Biesengham and Stuttgart and you have hit it on the head, great food, great people, and beautiful country. We'd spend 3-4 weeks at a time over there during a project and on our weekends we drove all over the place.

AUSFART>>>>


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Body found recently in 1000 old site in Onavas, Mexico


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

tentcotter said:


> Body found recently in 1000 old site in Onavas, Mexico


My friend looked just like that. Guess what his nickname was. Big head. Not r real inventive but for some reason it stuck.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Picture I took this even.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

tentcotter said:


> Body found recently in 1000 old site in Onavas, Mexico


Looks like one of the Coneheads from Saturday Night Live !


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

this mornings duck hunt:








drake asleep in the boat blind

















*MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Domesday fishing with my friend on our kayaks. I'm the one with the crappie.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Pics from a holiday party I catered


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

tentcotter said:


> Body found recently in 1000 old site in Onavas, Mexico


ET hybrids. Seen similar in Egypt.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

saw this by UofH










getting the other kids ready for a roadtrip


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

StrikerX said:


> The wife and I celebrating our 14 year anniversary at Taste of Texas.


Nice! :brew:


----------

